
Show HN: AN ACT CREATING THE MONTANA PERSONAL DATA PROTECTION ACT - client4
https://legiscan.com/MT/text/HB400/id/729696
======
client4
I wrote a bill with my friend Representative Daniel Zolnikov in 2013 to try
and fix data privacy in Montana. Montana as a state provides its citizens with
a constitutional right to privacy, but much of this right is not enumerated in
law. The bill is a pretty good foundation for what data privacy should look
like in the US IMHO.

Fun fact, Daniel was presented a "Black Helicopter" award by his colleagues
for saying our information is being bought and sold by unknown third parties
(and potential nation state actors). They apologized after the Edward Snowden
leak.

